# Deleting posts on Furaffinity



## HuntertheHusky (Sep 25, 2014)

I cant for the life of me figure out how to delete posts. I've looked elsewhere on these forums and I cant find anything other then asking moderators to delete posts. Is this truly the only way? Thanks. 

Hunter


----------



## Hewge (Sep 26, 2014)

My FA > Page Management > Submissions


----------



## Taralack (Sep 26, 2014)

If you're referring to the forums, the only areas you can delete your own threads are in the art section.


----------

